# Looking for an eco-friendly DTG (preferably uk based) t-shirt printing service... Any suggestions?



## weirdbandit (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello t-shirt forums reader,

I've recently started a t-shirt thing called Alarm-a-Llama, and I'm looking for an eco-friendly company to print my t-shirts. 

I started off printing them in my room but it made so much mess and I soon realized I couldn't design, burn screens, print, package, post, promote, blog, and design the website all at the same time. It was some pretty stressful times.

Anyway I found out about dropshipping and now my orders are outsourced to the US which isn't particularly eco-friendly and the shipping takes a ridiculously long time so I wanted a printing place closer to home that is more ethically inclined.

Although if there is a eco-friendly t-shirt printer further away that is definitely eco-friendly (prints onto Continental's Earth Positive range, recycled packaging and stuff), I'm definitely interested!

I'm thinking DTG to begin with since I can offer more colours/sizes at no extra cost, then as my business grows, potentially move onto waterbased screen-printing.

Anyway if you are that company or know of a company, I'd appreciate a link or a message. If you want, I'll even send you a nice postcard and some stickers and fake tattoos or something as a thank-you because that's how nice I am.

(I get that this is a t-shirt forum mostly for startup companies like mine so people don't want to give away their trade secrets or whatever, any advice/recommendations would be great though - eco-friendly t-shirts are important - we need to stick together to save the planet! etc.) 

Churs!


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,
We Offer Tshirt Drop-Shipping service from India with Screen Printing, DTG Printing and Embroidery.We could fulfill your daily Order requirement for as low as USD 10 /item including international Shipping. We ship to over 236 Countries Worldwide. All of your order can be Automated with simple Ordering panels. Print time : 3 to 5 days
International Shipping: 4 to 10 days.
[email protected]


----------



## tomdidthis (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey, check out 

https://uktshirtprinting.com

They are an award winning Eco-friendly business and have dtg facilities - based on the Isle of wight.

Really cool chaps - talk to Rob or Mart and tell them Yax sent you and I'm sure they will look after you


----------

